# Allpress - Three Bells Blend



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Managed to get my hands on Allpress's new roast (not sure why they didn't call it The Four Aces after the legendary venue just a few metres down the road at number 12 (now Dalston Square) where Marley and Dekker played and the likes of Dylan, Jagger and Strummer would roll up for a boogie), anyway...

40% Brazil Santa Alina

30% Ethiopia Sidamo

30% Ethiopia Yirgacheffe

I like my beans medium/dark but also appreciate the interesting floral flavours of a lighter roast generally lacking in darker ones. I don't like the acidity of a light roast but this blend is ticking all the boxes for me right now as it seems to bridge the gap flavour-wise between a medium and light roast.

Redchurch is probably my favourite medium blend so right now Allpress is really rockin' my boat...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lacking a bit for me. Tastes a bit flat and I'm wondering if perhaps the bag was poorly sealed at cafe where I purchased. Pulled it a little cooler at 92c and got more sweetness from it. Still can't get excited about it to be honest.

I hope it's just my batch


----------

